# Is this face mites?!



## VincentBudgie (Sep 8, 2017)

Vincey's cere looks really scaly at the moment and I have noticed it's been this way for a little while now.

Photos:



http://imgur.com/OBPRQ3e




http://imgur.com/HUbt85U




http://imgur.com/Pkz1W4k




http://imgur.com/DE9w49C


The feathers above it seem to be a little brown too and I can see some layers of her cere, have tried to photograph this above.

She is okay in herself currently, but a few weeks ago we did have to take her to the vets as she had a few episodes of being sick. We think this was down to her food though and she hasnt done it at all since. The only trouble is, the vets were just a normal one, so they don't specialise in birds. The "nearest" one to me is about an hour or more away so I am slightly nervous about having to take Vincey in the car for that long.

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

To me it looks like she's molting and her cere is in breeding condition.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with Moria, the cere of a female can get crusty looking and a bit thickened due to hormones. As for the discoloration above the cere, do you seeing this when she is not molting? Have you seen any nasal discharge or sneezing?


----------



## VincentBudgie (Sep 8, 2017)

Cody said:


> I agree with Moria, the cere of a female can get crusty looking and a bit thickened due to hormones. As for the discoloration above the cere, do you seeing this when she is not molting? Have you seen any nasal discharge or sneezing?


I don't think it's always there but I will keep an eye on it. She does sneeze every now and then, and it can sometimes feel wet if she is sitting on my hand. Never seen any discharge though?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As mentioned above, the crusty brown cere is normal for mature females in breeding condition. When she comes out of condition, all or most of it should peel or flake away.

Keep an eye out for other symptoms of her illness coming back, regarding the staining above the cere. Not every sneeze should be wet from birds. Usually, in a healthy bird, unlike mammals, there is no wetness with a sneeze.


----------



## VincentBudgie (Sep 8, 2017)

RavensGryf said:


> As mentioned above, the crusty brown cere is normal for mature females in breeding condition. When she comes out of condition, all or most of it should peel or flake away.
> 
> Keep an eye out for other symptoms of her illness coming back, regarding the staining above the cere. Not every sneeze should be wet from birds. Usually, in a healthy bird, unlike mammals, there is no wetness with a sneeze.


In regards to the sneezing - she doesn't do it everytime but does seem to sneeze a lot and it can definitely be wet on some of those occasions - it sprays onto my arm when she's on me. Do you think it would be worth getting her checked out for this?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If she were mine I would have it checked, that could be what is causing the discoloration above the cere. It could be a sinus problem or some other respiratory issue, not necessarily an infection, maybe an allergy or sensitivity to something.


----------

